# Coach Saban



## Unicoidawg (Mar 13, 2010)

Well Coach must like Georgia pretty good.............. You'd think his favorite house would be in Alabama. This was taken at the Habersham County airport this morning by my brother. He said they walked right by him, but he wouldn't speak......... Anyway being the plane nut of the family he snapped a pic of the important stuff(according to him) before they took off....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2010)

He has a mansion on the lake. Nice place to retire.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> He has a mansion on the lake. Nice place to retire.



I know a couple of my buddies built it..........


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well Coach must like Georgia pretty good.............. You'd think his favorite house would be in Alabama. This was taken at the Habersham County airport this morning by my brother. He said they walked right by him, but he wouldn't speak.........:huh: Anyway being the plane nut of the family he snapped a pic of the important stuff(according to him) before they took off....



Didnt have time to say howdy! Wow you woud think............................


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 13, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Didnt have time to say howdy! Wow you woud think............................



IDK....... They may have been in a hurry. My brother isn't a huge football fan, so he could've cared less. But he did drool over the plane......


----------



## bamafans (Mar 13, 2010)

he spends a lot of his down time there....
VERY nice place!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

So, if he doesn't stop to speak to everyone he walks by, he's some sort of horse's rear end????

Does anyone here stop and speak to everyone you walk by?  You reckon he might have some business he needs to attend to, is there even a remote possibility that he may be on a tight schedule?


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> So, if he doesn't stop to speak to everyone he walks by, he's some sort of horse's rear end????
> 
> Does anyone here stop and speak to everyone you walk by?  You reckon he might have some business he needs to attend to, is there even a remote possibility that he may be on a tight schedule?



He just can't do anything wrong can he? Is that plane property of UA or Saban? That plane looks like one of Ric Flair's old ones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2010)

riprap said:


> He just can't do anything wrong can he? Is that plane property of UA or Saban? That plane looks like one of Ric Flair's old ones.


----------



## cafish (Mar 14, 2010)

HE HAS  THE NUMBER ONE TEAM IN THE COUNTRY does he have to speak??


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> So, if he doesn't stop to speak to everyone he walks by, he's some sort of horse's rear end????
> 
> Does anyone here stop and speak to everyone you walk by?  You reckon he might have some business he needs to attend to, is there even a remote possibility that he may be on a tight schedule?



A little touchy ain't ya....... If you'll look I said he could have cared less............. But in the bigger picture it would have took the fella what like a second or two to say hi.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> A little touchy ain't ya....... If you'll look I said he could have cared less............. But in the bigger picture it would have took the fella what like a second or two to say hi.........


 
I have been in the NASCAR garage at Dega and Charlotte during off season testing and many of the drivers are hard pressed to offer any cordiality to their behavior even in downtime, unless it is with other drivers. There are always a few exceptions and those that will talk to anyone at anytime. However, when business at hand is on the mind of professionals at this level then who knows what is going through their mind at the time, and they are concentrating on the facts of what they are about to deal with, and how. Not so much blatently ignoring anyone. I've had several good conversations with Hank Parker when his kid was racing All Pro, but then other times his mind was obviously pre-occupied and didn't have time for any conversation outside of what was going through his mind. He wasn't being cold or arrogant, it is just the nature of the beast of business at that level.

Who knows what phone call or message Saban received prior to having to exit the airfield prior to this encounter.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> A little touchy ain't ya....... If you'll look I said he could have cared less............. But in the bigger picture it would have took the fella what like a second or two to say hi.........



You started this thread,...you set the tone...If "he coulda cared less", then why mention it?

RipRap, you insinuate that to most BAMA fans Saban "can do no wrong",...but the corollary to that is,...to most other SEC fans Saban can do nothing right...so what was your point?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I have been in the NASCAR garage at Dega and Charlotte during off season testing and many of the drivers are hard pressed to offer any cordiality to their behavior even in downtime, unless it is with other drivers. There are always a few exceptions and those that will talk to anyone at anytime. However, when business at hand is on the mind of professionals at this level then who knows what is going through their mind at the time, and they are concentrating on the facts of what they are about to deal with, and how. Not so much blatently ignoring anyone. I've had several good conversations with Hank Parker when his kid was racing All Pro, but then other times his mind was obviously pre-occupied and didn't have time for any conversation outside of what was going through his mind. He wasn't being cold or arrogant, it is just the nature of the beast of business at that level.
> 
> Who knows what phone call or message Saban received prior to having to exit the airfield prior to this encounter.



 Dude...... have you ever been to the Habersham County Airport??? It's like walking through someone's living room.......no more than 5-10 folks in there at one time.....EVER....... It's not like it was Hartsfield or something.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't believe anyone has ever claimed that Saban is a personable person.  I would imagine that he is a very busy person, could be a reason he recruits in the top 5 all the time.  Maybe it's the killer instinct he has that other coaches lack.  

So, go ahead and attack him on a personal level cause you dang sure can't attack him on a professional level.  As long as he continues to be a winner at Bama, insult away; the personal insults are just a case of sour milk.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> I don't believe anyone has ever claimed that Saban is a personable person.  I would imagine that he is a very busy person, could be a reason he recruits in the top 5 all the time.  Maybe it's the killer instinct he has that other coaches lack.
> 
> So, go ahead and attack him on a personal level cause you dang sure can't attack him on a professional level.  As long as he continues to be a winner at Bama, insult away; the personal insults are just a case of sour milk.



I wasn't attacking him......... I was stating what I was told. All your boys around here are the ones who got all up in a fuss when someone even looks at his name crosseyed....... I agree he is a HECK of a coach..... He wouldn't be making $4mil a year if he wasn't......


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I wasn't attacking him......... I was stating what I was told. All your boys around here are the ones who got all up in a fuss when someone even looks at his name crosseyed....... I agree he is a HECK of a coach..... He wouldn't be making $4mil a year if he wasn't......



So Uni coy,...how do you respond to criticism of Richt?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> So Uni coy,...how do you respond to criticism of Richt?



If it is warranted Rip I have no problem with it.......


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> If it is warranted Rip I have no problem with it.......



who makes that determination?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> who makes that determination?



Based on your reaction to this thread I guess you do...............


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Based on your reaction to this thread I guess you do...............


Tah Dah! we have ourselves a winner!
Unicoi has seen the truth and the truth has set him free!

If I make a critique about Richt,..._YOU_ determine whether it is "warranted" or not,....If you make a critique about someone else's coach,_THEY_ determine if it is "warranted" or not,...and thus the debate begins

It is not up to the originator of the comment to determine whether said comment is provocative or not, and therefore your statement to Mr. Mills as to being " a little sensitive" is baseless and in itself provocative.

Your posting "what was said" was not neutral, it was intended to illicit a response, otherwise you would not have included it.

For what its worth, I would have by passed this entire thread as being useless drivel except for calling a fellow BAMA fan "sensitive" for replying to your post.

class dismissed


ROLL TIDE


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Tah Dah! we have ourselves a winner!
> Unicoi has seen the truth and the truth has set him free!
> 
> If I make a critique about Richt,..._YOU_ determine whether it is "warranted" or not,....If you make a critique about someone else's coach,_THEY_ determine if it is "warranted" or not,...and thus the debate begins
> ...



I'm glad you feel better about yourself...... now all things in the world are right.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 14, 2010)

99.9% of the "fans" that bash him would take him at their school in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

golffreak said:


> 99.9% of the "fans" that bash him would take him at their school in a heartbeat.[/QUOTE
> 
> You bet they would, those "fans" would then claim he walks on water and is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

golffreak said:


> 99.9% of the "fans" that bash him would take him at their school in a heartbeat.


 Nobody said he wasn't a great coach.......



David Mills said:


> You bet they would, those "fans" would then claim he walks on water and is the greatest thing since sliced bread.



I posted a pic and a thread and then folks start reading more into it than is there........And ya'll say UGA fans are sensitive........


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2010)

Dang BJ I guess these Bama boys are sencitive this weekend! I wasnt saying Saint Saban had to stop what he was doing and have a cup of coffee. I see people all the time at a store or whatever that I know. If I dont have time to shoot the breeze I at least acknowledge them. Say hey or smile or throw up your hand and keep walking!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Dang BJ I guess these Bama boys are sencitive this weekend! I wasnt saying Saint Saban had to stop what he was doing and have a cup of coffee. I see people all the time at a store or whatever that I know. If I dont have time to shoot the breeze I at least acknowledge them. Say hey or smile or throw up your hand and keep walking!



Oh, I'm sorry; no one said that his brother "knew" Coach Saban.  Glory be.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> golffreak said:
> 
> 
> > 99.9% of the "fans" that bash him would take him at their school in a heartbeat.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Oh, I'm sorry; no one said that his brother "knew" Coach Saban.  Glory be.....



You are forgiven It didnt have anything to do with him knowing him or not! I think that if I seen you some where I probably would not know you, but if you said howdy I would give you a howdy back


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> You started this thread,...you set the tone...If "he coulda cared less", then why mention it?
> 
> RipRap, you insinuate that to most BAMA fans Saban "can do no wrong",...but the corollary to that is,...to most other SEC fans Saban can do nothing right...so what was your point?



Do you know anyone who likes him that is not a fan of bama?

Bill Elliott took the time to speak with me, a lowly construction worker at HIS airport before boarding and flying HIS own plane.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> you are forgiven It didnt have anything to do with him knowing him or not! I think that if i seen you some where i probably would not know you, but if you said howdy i would give you a howdy back



howdy!!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Mar 14, 2010)

My wife's nephew use to drive for Saban when he was at his Lake Burton home. He and his family have nothing but good things to say about Saban.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

riprap said:


> Do you know anyone who likes him that is not a fan of bama?
> 
> Bill Elliott took the time to speak with me, a lowly construction worker at HIS airport before boarding and flying HIS own plane.



Yep rap, I do.
I have several buddies who are die hard LSU alums, adn do business with a guy who played for Saban...they have nothing but good to say about him...although they're not pleased that he is at BAMA.
I agree, Bill and his brother are fine gentlemen, I do business with them on occasion.
Saban, by his own admission is not outgoing, a little shy so to speak...so what? He's always been cordial when I've met him.
I thought he was a jerk based on his media personna till I met him.
I in no way believe that he "dissed" Unicoi's brother,...believe that if you want.
Dis on Saban all you like if it makes you feel better


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I in no way believe that he "dissed" Unicoi's brother,...believe that if you want.
> Dis on Saban all you like if it makes you feel better



I never said he "dissed" him....  I just said he wouldn't speak......... Where in that statement is there any "dissing"?? But you can keep digging if that makes you feel better.....


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I never said he "dissed" him....  I just said he wouldn't speak......... Where in that statement is there any "dissing"?? But you can keep digging if that makes you feel better.....



...I was referring to Rap's post


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...I was referring to Rap's post



I was refering to yours........

"I in no way believe that he "dissed" Unicoi's brother,...believe that if you want"


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 14, 2010)

golffreak said:


> 99.9% of the "fans" that bash him would take him at their school in a heartbeat.



Not at Auburn, not ever.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I was refering to yours........
> 
> "I in no way believe that he "dissed" Unicoi's brother,...believe that if you want"



ok,...so what was the gist of your post?
With out spelling it out, were you not implying the Saban was rude to not acknowledge your bro?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 14, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> Not at Auburn, not ever.



Ah, we agree on something...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> Not at Auburn, not ever.



Auburn would have taken him if he'd offered....... They'd be crazy not too. Even though most here think I hate the man........ He is a great coach.....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 14, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Ah, we agree on something...



Hey slick why don't you just get over yourself and let it go.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 14, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hey slick why don't you just get over yourself and let it go.



We have a WINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Mar 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nobody said he wasn't a great coach.......
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a pic and a thread and then folks start reading more into it than is there........And ya'll say UGA fans are sensitive........



Don't worry dawg, all these 'Bammer fans use to hate his guts too.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 14, 2010)

You ever thought that maybe he was just off work, trying to relax and didnt want to be bothered?  It happens to me.  I am sure it happens to him.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2010)

David Mills said:


> howdy!!



I see you got the  point


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 14, 2010)

Just remember Saban could be coaching Georgia or GT next week in a heartbeat if the money is right. Would you all still hate him then.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Just remember Saban could be coaching Georgia or GT next week in a heartbeat if the money is right. Would you all still hate him then.



If the money were right, I'd even coach at UGA or GT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Just remember Saban could be coaching Georgia or GT next week in a heartbeat if the money is right. Would you all still hate him then.


 
If the money were right either one of those schools would have had a great coach a lont time ago..


----------



## Roberson (Mar 14, 2010)

Dern you Bama boys are even more sensitive about Saban  than us Gators are about Meyer! I'll bet Coach Meyer or Richt wouldv'e said howdy, at least. He is a good coach, but he does seem a little punky...........


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2010)

Good coach, but only a jerk is too busy to acknowledge a friendly wave or nod.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 15, 2010)

David Mills said:


> If the money were right, I'd even coach at UGA or GT



Do ya'll even bother to read the posts before you type????? I NEVER said he wasn't a great coach.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish Saban was more personable, but it's not gonna happen. His dislike of the media is almost legendary, and he hates press conferences, going to fund raisers, and prolly can't go to a restaurant in Tuscaloosa without being begged for photo's and autographs. There have been a couple of shows "Under the Lights" and another that (i can't remember the name) where his wife mentions that he is a very private person, and if he doesn't have to meet people, he won't.
Not saying it's good, bad, or justified. That's just the way he is.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 15, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Do ya'll even bother to read the posts before you type????? I NEVER said he wasn't a great coach.......



How does what I said (if the money were right,,,,,)correlate with your comment?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2010)

David Mills said:


> If the money were right, I'd even coach at UGA or GT



 PRIDE cometh before a fall!!!! How easily we forget!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 15, 2010)

What would any of you rather have:
A. An outgoing, personable coach who wins a few and loses a few, or
B. A coach who is private and introverted, but wins championships


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hey slick why don't you just get over yourself and let it go.



Hey slick why don't you contribute something to the post other than attack me...'course I can't expect any help on that can I dawg?

I'm sure you are not clever enough to understand the post to which you quoted, therefore, let me spell it out for you...
Tetgunner said that Auburn would never hire Saban as a Coach....That says more about Auburn than it does about Saban,...and I concur.

What Tet may not be aware of, is that Auburn has a rich history of signing Former BAMA coaches...Brother Oliver comes to mind, outstanding DC at BAMA, headed the '92 NC defense, putting 8 of those guys in the pros...he floundered at AU.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 15, 2010)

Two words..............who cares?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jay Hughes said:


> Two words..............who cares?



nobody really. But it's something to pass the time. 5 months seems so far away.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2010)

David Mills said:


> What would any of you rather have:
> A. An outgoing, personable coach who wins a few and loses a few, or
> B. A coach who is private and introverted, but wins championships


Im going to call it a draw. Because really I dont care. But this has been fun


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it!!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Hey slick why don't you contribute something to the post other than attack me...'course I can't expect any help on that can I dawg?
> 
> I'm sure you are not clever enough to understand the post to which you quoted, therefore, let me spell it out for you...
> Tetgunner said that Auburn would never hire Saban as a Coach....That says more about Auburn than it does about Saban,...and I concur.
> ...



I'll pretty much type what I want to when I want to.If you don't like it I do not really care.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 15, 2010)

David Mills said:


> What would any of you rather have:
> A. An outgoing, personable coach who wins a few and loses a few, or
> B. A coach who is private and introverted, but wins championships



I would pick B all day long and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 15, 2010)

Jay Hughes said:


> Two words..............who cares?



I don't really care,but this is fun.Maybe it's a primer for Spring practice heading into Fall camp...


----------



## riprap (Mar 15, 2010)

David Mills said:


> What would any of you rather have:
> A. An outgoing, personable coach who wins a few and loses a few, or
> B. A coach who is private and introverted, but wins championships



I would say B. But in Saban's case you have to add lies and goes to the highest bidder. 

I'll go with a good Christian man to be a leader any day.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> I would say B. But in Saban's case you have to add lies and goes to the highest bidder.
> 
> I'll go with a good Christian man to be a leader any day.



 Loyalty, truth, and morales are a dying thing in this day and age.But winning isnt all that bad neither!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nobody really. But it's something to pass the time. 5 months seems so far away.



Correctamundo.  We are all starved for football this time of year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 15, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Hey slick why don't you contribute something to the post other than attack me...'course I can't expect any help on that can I dawg?
> 
> I'm sure you are not clever enough to understand the post to which you quoted, therefore, let me spell it out for you...
> Tetgunner said that Auburn would never hire Saban as a Coach....That says more about Auburn than it does about Saban,...and I concur.
> ...



Rip I have good reason to believe that Tetgunner is well versed in the history of the Auburn/Alabama rivalry with a healthy understanding of just what it means.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> I would say B. But in Saban's case you have to add lies and goes to the highest bidder.
> 
> I'll go with a good Christian man to be a leader any day.


No Saban thread is complete without a riprap "Saban is the Debil" post.


South GA Dawg said:


> Correctamundo.  We are all starved for football this time of year.


No kidding! The only thing happening on the Bama boards are future recruit prospects and how bad we suck at Basketball.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I'll pretty much type what I want to when I want to.If you don't like it I do not really care.



 ok, alright you win little buddy, now run along to bed, it's a school night...do you have milk money?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rip I have good reason to believe that Tetgunner is well versed in the history of the Auburn/Alabama rivalry with a healthy understanding of just what it means.



 yep, I'm sure Tet is aware,...I was just tryin to help lil dawgsy out


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 16, 2010)

Here we go again.....................

Some UGA fan-boy starts a thread poking at a better team Knowing all along that they were going  to get a response from the other teams fans. 

When said fans respond, these same  trot out that tired old "you guys are too sensitive" argument.


Must be your turn in the barrel Bammers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Here we go again.....................
> 
> Some UGA fan-boy starts a thread poking at a better team Knowing all along that they were going  to get a response from the other teams fans.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter cause:

WE ARE THE REIGNING NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Here we go again.....................
> 
> Some UGA fan-boy starts a thread poking at a better team Knowing all along that they were going  to get a response from the other teams fans.
> 
> ...



I see your reading skills are in question again......... I posted EXACTLY what I was told...... I can't help if some take it for more than it is.......... O Well....... ain't nothing but a thang.


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 16, 2010)

riprap said:


> He just can't do anything wrong can he? Is that plane property of UA or Saban? That plane looks like one of Ric Flair's old ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Here we go again.....................
> 
> Some UGA fan-boy starts a thread poking at a better team Knowing all along that they were going  to get a response from the other teams fans.
> 
> ...


Well that took longer than expected. I figured you would have jumped on this a long time ago!


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 16, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Well that took longer than expected. I figured you would have jumped on this a long time ago!




*

I tried to stay out of this little kerfluffle, I really did.............

 Sometimes I just don't listen to myself.
*


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 16, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Doesn't matter cause:
> 
> WE ARE THE REIGNING NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!



Good answer.


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 16, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I see your reading skills are in question again......... I posted EXACTLY what I was told...... I can't help if some take it for more than it is.......... O Well....... ain't nothing but a thang.



*It just seems that every week or so some mean ole Bammer or Gator is rude and hurtin some Bull dogs feelins..

You guys sure are  sooooooooo  sensitive.........

















Just kiddin...........*


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 17, 2010)

National champs = so last year...


the real question is whether that is a university plane being used for a trip to his PERSONAL home and not university business.  Now... being a PUBLIC university I would think that would institute some type of mis-use of public funds and require a full NCAA INVESTIGATION!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 17, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> National champs = so last year...



It's the only score in town until January of 2011.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> National champs = so last year...
> 
> 
> the real question is whether that is a university plane being used for a trip to his PERSONAL home and not university business.  Now... being a PUBLIC university I would think that would institute some type of mis-use of public funds and require a full NCAA INVESTIGATION!!!



not even close Lepre,...
doesn't it stink that your own team has absolutely nothing news worthy, putting you in the situation of always talking about other teams...just so you'll have something to say...no matter how asinine


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 18, 2010)

yes it does stink maybe that will all change this year, nothing like an  SECCG rematch between us after we beat you in columbia this year


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> yes it does stink maybe that will all change this year, nothing like an  SECCG rematch between us after we beat you in columbia this year



...could happen


----------



## DM85ATL (Mar 23, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Auburn would have taken him if he'd offered....... They'd be crazy not too. Even though most here think I hate the man........ He is a great coach.....



He's a great coach - but Auburn holds coaches to higher standards than just being a good football coach.  

Saban is going to leave Bama as soon as he gets more $$ thrown his way. His past has proved he is loyal to nothing but the benjamins$$.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 23, 2010)

DM85ATL said:


> He's a great coach - but Auburn holds coaches to higher standards than just being a good football coach.
> 
> Saban is going to leave Bama as soon as he gets more $$ thrown his way. His past has proved he is loyal to nothing but the benjamins$$.


 
You must be smokin' something!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 23, 2010)

DM85ATL said:


> He's a great coach - but Auburn holds coaches to higher standards than just being a good football coach.
> 
> Saban is going to leave Bama as soon as he gets more $$ thrown his way. His past has proved he is loyal to nothing but the benjamins$$.




...didn't Dye get Auburn put on probation? costing you guys a NC...great standard


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 23, 2010)

WHO CARES...

165 

Days til the first game... 

Bring it on...

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## olcowman (Mar 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> > What was the greatest thing before sliced bread?
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 24, 2010)

olcowman said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > The pocket on a tee shirt.... near as i can tell? Sorry to derail thread as I will keep my feelings to myself about Coach Satan and his fans.LOL
> ...


----------



## GaTomkat (Mar 25, 2010)

I figure this time of year he is probably recruiting some Ga kid, maybe he was in a bad mood because saw a cross hanging on his wall. 

He is a great football coach though. Just a matter of time before he leaves bama. He isn't loyal to them, and bama fans are fools if they think he is. 

Let the bandwagoneers enjoy it, their run is done.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 25, 2010)

GaTomkat said:


> I figure this time of year he is probably recruiting some Ga kid, maybe he was in a bad mood because saw a cross hanging on his wall.
> 
> He is a great football coach though. Just a matter of time before he leaves bama. He isn't loyal to them, and bama fans are fools if they think he is.
> 
> Let the bandwagoneers enjoy it, their run is done.



Your post is most laughable. It is borderline oozing with jealousy. Loyalty is something that gets some programs in trouble and never over the hump. I really don't know what you do for a living, nor do I really care, but if for some stupid reason you are offered a job with higher pay in an area that you really want to get into, please don't take it and stay loyal to your current situation. You get what I am saying?


----------



## GaTomkat (Mar 25, 2010)

So you think I should turn down a better opportunity. Yeah I see what you're saying.

You're saying that Saban wouldn't leave because there can't possibly be a better opportunity than his current job. Now that is laughable. 

I'm sure bama would match any offers to keep him. They have the money. But he has proven himself at this level, he could go back to the NFL. Or what about another college like Penn state or Michigan, Notre Dame too. I'm just saying...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 25, 2010)

GaTomkat said:


> So you think I should turn down a better opportunity. Yeah I see what you're saying.
> 
> You're saying that Saban wouldn't leave because there can't possibly be a better opportunity than his current job. Now that is laughable.
> 
> I'm sure bama would match any offers to keep him. They have the money. But he has proven himself at this level, he could go back to the NFL. Or what about another college like Penn state or Michigan, Notre Dame too. I'm just saying...




If a situation comes up that he deams to be an upgrade from Bama, let him take it. There are better jobs out there I am sure. He might be the top candidate for the Cowboy's job next year if Wade Phillips doesn't turn it around. Will he take it? I just don't know. Would I hate to see him go? sure I would. But you would hear more bad mouthing from rival fans than you would Bama fans. He did something in 3 years that many coaches never achieve their whole career.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 25, 2010)

fairhope said:


> If a situation comes up that he deams to be an upgrade from Bama, let him take it. There are better jobs out there I am sure. He might be the top candidate for the Cowboy's job next year if Wade Phillips doesn't turn it around. Will he take it? I just don't know. Would I hate to see him go? sure I would. But you would hear more bad mouthing from rival fans than you would Bama fans. He did something in 3 years that many coaches never achieve their whole career.


 
You can forget him going to the Cowboys.  Saban wouldn't last a day with Jerry Jones looking over his shoulder all the time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2010)

Jay Hughes said:


> You can forget him going to the Cowboys.  Saban wouldn't last a day with Jerry Jones looking over his shoulder all the time.



I understand why you say that but do you think he's any less of an alpha dog than Bill Parcells?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 26, 2010)

Jay Hughes said:


> You can forget him going to the Cowboys.  Saban wouldn't last a day with Jerry Jones looking over his shoulder all the time.



Personally, I don't think he is going anywhere. I think he likes Tuscaloosa better known as titletown and I know his wife Terry loves it there. If he leaves, I don't think it will be for a head coaching job anywhere. I have no basis for the opinion except it is just mine.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

All this talk about Saban leaving Bama,...and i still haven't heard the most plausible occurrence...Saban fulfills his contractual  obligation at Bama till 2018, retires to Lake Oconee, gets bored and "investigates" the options at UGA.
...oh, but that's right, I forgot, bulldawgs would not have Saban as a Coach...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> All this talk about Saban leaving Bama,...and i still haven't heard the most plausible occurrence...Saban fulfills his contractual  obligation at Bama till 2018, retires to Lake Oconee, gets bored and "investigates" the options at UGA.
> ...oh, but that's right, I forgot, bulldawgs would not have Saban as a Coach...



It's Lake Burton fella..........If your gonna talk trash at least get your facts straight..........


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> It's Lake Burton fella..........If your gonna talk trash at least get your facts straight..........


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> It's Lake Burton fella..........If your gonna talk trash at least get your facts straight..........



Who cares?,..._fella_
 they're all the same...and why should I have to get my facts straight...you guys don't...care to actually address the nature of the post?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 26, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Who cares?,..._fella_
> they're all the same...and why should I have to get my facts straight...you guys don't...care to actually address the nature of the post?



Better be careful.That Dawg will bite ya.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Who cares?,..._fella_
> they're all the same...and why should I have to get my facts straight...you guys don't...care to actually address the nature of the post?



I guess you do since you took the time to put it in your post......... You must not get outside the city much if you think Burton and Oconee are the same............. As for addressing the post I have never said Saban wasn't a good coach or said that UGA wouldn't hire him if given the chance if it ever presented itself (which I do not think will ever happen). Do I think Saban is going anywhere??? No not really, but it wouldn't suprise me if he did one day. History supports his tendancy to do so. But the funny thing is you trying to talk smack and you get called on it, you backtrack and try to throw the attention elsewhere........


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Better be careful.That Dawg will bite ya.



...not worried about that in the least


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I guess you do since you took the time to put it in your post......... You must not get outside the city much if you think Burton and Oconee are the same............. As for addressing the post I have never said Saban wasn't a good coach or said that UGA wouldn't hire him if given the chance if it ever presented itself (which I do not think will ever happen). Do I think Saban is going anywhere??? No not really, but it wouldn't suprise me if he did one day. History supports his tendancy to do so. But the funny thing is you trying to talk smack and you get called on it, you backtrack and try to throw the attention elsewhere........



Nah,...I just baited the hook,...and surprise surprise look who took it


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Nah,...I just baited the hook,...and surprise surprise look who took it



There you go again trying to act all cool and junk......


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> There you go again trying to act all cool and junk......


no effort there


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> There you go again trying to act all cool and junk......



BJ,this fella is a charter member of the UAACA.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> BJ,this fella is a charter member of the UAACA.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 28, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...oh, but that's right, I forgot, bulldawgs would not have Saban as a Coach...



If Richt doesn't find some defense and show some guts this year..... I'm one Dawg fan that wouldn't be dead set against hiring Coach Satan, or someone along the same lines. I don't see him moving from Bama anytime in the near future anyhow. 

Give him a few years and if the talent waivers and he loses a couple of years in a row to Auburn.... they'll be tossing bricks thru his office windows and burning him in effigy in Tuscaloosa. He'll slip on off one night and pop up somewhere's else then!


----------

